# corbel fence jig



## cowtown_eric (Apr 30, 2010)

working on a kitchen, needed some corbels, and none of the available stuff was suitable for the client.....hence cobbled up this jig to make fluted corbels...

Eric


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Any pics of the finished product?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Eric:

Ingenious and thank you. Like Jlord I'd like to see finished product pictures too when you can get to it. I've included this in my notes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Eric

That's a great jig, I know corbels are hard to make and that jig should make it easy...nice job 

http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?srch=usr&filter=corbel&submit.x=14&submit.y=6

=====



cowtown_eric said:


> working on a kitchen, needed some corbels, and none of the available stuff was suitable for the client.....hence cobbled up this jig to make fluted corbels...
> 
> Eric


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Eric, interesting jig and idea. I would love to see some photos of just how you use it and the finished product.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

very cool Eric...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi
I expect to see how it works thanks for sharing

Santé


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes I'm intrigued too! How does it work?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

How does it work?

Here's my take. It is job specific. Even "adjusting" this for another set of corbels wouldn't work. There are two fences that adjust to position the groove. They're the things that are attached to the metal bar. The curve of the molding at the bit matches the curve of the corbel. The molding sits in the corbel and rotates like a bearing in a sleeve. As it rotates, the bit cuts a groove. Move the fences, create another groove etc.

Move to another job, you need to create another molding and fences.

Now, the real trick is how do you create start and stop grooves. This particular setup doesn't have plunge capability. That would be a real treat. I've seen corbels with start and stop grooves in them and always thought those were carved in. Maybe with modifications to this jig, it could be done with a router. 

Hey Eric. Thanks for getting the little grey cells working.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

it's funny how different people see different things...

the curve of the outer fences don't necessarily need to follow anything, in fact they may just be curved in order to provide both maximum support and clearance.

I think the jig would even work for fluting "S" shaped corbels...the only limiting factor would be that the radius of the curved base plate would need to be smaller than the radius of the concave inside radius of the workpiece.

Plunge capability also isn't necessary because you can adjust the depth by rotating the router away from perpendicular...the maximum depth of cut would always be when the router is perpendicular to the surface...and sight lines could be used for stopped grooves.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Right on Greg


======


gregW said:


> it's funny how different people see different things...
> 
> the curve of the outer fences don't necessarily need to follow anything, in fact they may just be curved in order to provide both maximum support and clearance.
> 
> ...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

gregW said:


> it's funny how different people see different things...


Marvelous observations Greg. Thanks. I've updated my notes accordingly.


----------



## cowtown_eric (Apr 30, 2010)

The jig can follow any curve, , the fences are just to guide it. I could have made them square....

About the plunge capability, I ain't gone looking, but laminate trimmers are relatively inexpensive, so the "plunge capability" is to remove the trimmer and advance the bit a tad if you want, but cove bits don't like to cut full depth anyway, so it acts as it's own plunge cutter.

Ja, it's a tad cludgy, but as you ain't gonna be making corbels every day, and a pair of em is gonna cost you 150$ plus, a tad of cludginess every few years could be toleratable doncha think....

I'm gonna be finishing some of the corbels tomorrow (I hope)....hopefully will get pictures...

Eric


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

cowtown_eric said:


> Ja, it's a tad cludgy, but as you ain't gonna be making corbels every day, and a pair of em is gonna cost you 150$ plus, a tad of cludginess every few years could be toleratable doncha think....


Hi Eric:

Admittedly, one doesn't make furniture grade corbels every day but it isn't the product, it is the ingenuity to create the tool to make the product that I'm applauding. Nicely done. 

As for the kludginess, who cares. Jigs don't win beauty contents, their offspring do. You get full marks for imagination and realization of that imagination. Good on ya Eric.

We await your pictures.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

What Allthunbs said.:agree::agree:

pal


----------



## cowtown_eric (Apr 30, 2010)

*finished corbel*

photo of finished corbel is at

corbelcutter on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Don't touch...the laquer is still curing.....

Eric


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

cowtown_eric said:


> photo of finished corbel is at
> 
> corbelcutter on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> ...


Lovely. More pics please when the lacquer is dry. ;-)


----------



## cowtown_eric (Apr 30, 2010)

just watch the picture....you can see it curing...

It's post-catalyzed....

I'm grateful for all the positive comments on this jig. I love using laminate trimmers for low power/precision type applications.... trubble is that when you use us all the lminate trimmers, it's a rough go to find a trimmer to actually trim laminate!!!!


Thank heravens for garage sales...

Eric








Eric


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Eric....great job on the finished product, it looks great.....but, youve totally lost me with the jig, Regards.....AL


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

pal said:


> What Allthunbs said.:agree::agree:
> 
> pal


I agree at what says Allthumbs !

Félicitations

Santé


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Al glad to hear I am not the only one.


----------



## Binder (Jan 5, 2011)

This is such a great jig.


----------

